

IPhone/iPad Educational and Fun Apps for Kids - satyajit
http://blog.lescapadou.com/2012/12/my-sales-experience-in-education-app.html

======
jeoud
Title is a little misleading, but the target article is very inspiring for all
indie developers, nice.

------
PierreA
please change the title of this post - this is not the subject - and this post
contains information that may be helpful for others iOS devs

